# Hourly Loader/pusher rate



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm looking into expanding my business to larger lots next season. Maybe a plaza and a lowes. The plaza I have in mind is about 550x225 or about 2.85 Acres. I'm thinking about something around a Cat 928 and a 14' pusher. What's the going hourly rate? I wanna try to figure out a seasonal contract rate.
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...391,-78.827489&spn=0.001482,0.004128&t=h&z=19


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Containment Plows 



Equipment “C Lot” “A”-Lot

Skid Steer with 8’ Pusher .5 acres/hr to 1.8 acres/hr

Skid Steer with 10’ Pusher .6 acres/hr to 1.9 acres/hr

WD Backhoe with 10’ Pusher 1.0 acres/hr to 2.3 acres/hr

4WD Backhoe with 12’ Pusher 1.2 acres/hr to 2.5 acres/hr

4WD Backhoe with 14’ Pusher 1.4 acres/hr to 2.8 acres/hr

Articulated Lder w/ 16’ Pusher 1.8 acres/hr to 3.7 acres/hr

Articulated Lder w/ 20’ Pusher 2.7 acres/hr to 5.5 acres/hr

Articulated Lder w/ 24’ Pusher 3.2 acres/hr to 5.9 acres/hr







SNOW PLOWING PRODUCTION RATES


Plow truck with 7.5 - 8’ blade can clear one acre of area with no obstructions, no light poles, no intrusive curbs, and mostly wide-open areas as follows:

Snowfall Time (minutes) Time (decimal)

2” 45 minutes .75 hours
4” 60 minutes 1.00 hours
6” 75 minutes 1.25 hours
8” 90 minutes 1.50 hours
10” 105 minutes 1.90 hours
12” 120 minutes 2.00 hours 

This was posted in a thread I asked a similar question in-I think that would be a lot of equipment for that small lot. Its tough for me to tell from that view. Maybe your skid steer plus another truck in that lot?


__________________


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Does anyone know what a good hourly rate is?


----------



## hitachiman 200 (Jan 17, 2010)

A good rate is 125 for a plow truck, Cat with pusher 150-175 depends on competition in the area. A plow truck with salter IMO would be a better choice to start unless you already have the Cat. A mall that size you could do in 2-3 hours with a plow truck.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

This is just one of a few potential properties I have in mind. For a bigger lot I'd prefer a loader with a pusher. It's not rare for us to get 12"+ over night. I'm really looking at growing my business if money permits it.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

DaySpring Services;989554 said:


> Does anyone know what a good hourly rate is?


This will be very localized...... its best if you can figure out what the competition in your immediate area is charging.... loader rates around my area go for $75-$350 per hour.... can you guess the rate with no insurance?....LOL.... and the $350 is absurb but its what he charges......

Good luck


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I think I've come up with a decent formula to suit my needs. In our market everyone uses seasonal contracts, for the most part it works out for both the business and customer. We always seem to get the average snowfall of about 120" weather its over a couple weeks or months.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

with are cat it28 we get $125 hr to push or stack snow


----------



## NBSnowGuy (Feb 8, 2009)

That lot looks closer to 4 acres to me if you are doing both the front and back of the mall


----------

